# Something strange happened at Pet Store today



## viktor89 (Jan 12, 2016)

I was at Pet Valu today buying food for my dog and there was a sales rep there today for Weruva - he was talking to the owner about how this is made in Thailand under British regulatory consortium -at a human 

grade facility with exact same standards as Human food would be. I know the owner so he calls me in to listen to the rep. Rep shows me the dog can and it says _Gluten free, grain free, MSG free, 38.5% Protein, 

33.5% Carbs and 28% Fat_ Now at first the numbers look good right? - even from bodybuilding standards-that is like a perfect for fat loss (agreed or not?). I go ahead and tell him wow this is better than what

we get! He's like not only that but _there is no GMO based material-cows are grass fed, chicken are free range and so forth_. I'm like too bad we can't eat it- cuz it'll be like a perfect diet for people on fat loss,

he's like who says we can't eat it. He opens the can and starts eating it. I was like like WHAT! he's like only reason we don't eat it, cuz it's not catered towards our taste buds. No salt or anything that's why.

I'm like so if a person doesn't mind sacrificing taste for gains/benefits-he's like yeah -this is it. 

I've known about dog shampoos being better than ours cuz -if you read the ingredients on their bottles-all there is in the shampoo is-plants and fruits (all the stuff that anyone can understand-instead of PHd level

words). 

So what do you guys think? I'm a vegetarian (for couple of months) so I didn't get to try it but do you think it could be true ? or was that just his inner sales rep? He wasn't there to sell anything cuz the store

already carries their product line but he was there just to greet the owner -end of holiday season and what not. 

What do you guys think ?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jan 12, 2016)

This is what phil heath eats on the daily.


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 12, 2016)

Try it. Worst case is you start licking your own balls.


----------



## bvs (Jan 12, 2016)

That's absolutely disgusting on so many levels! I can't believe that someone can possibly even think about being vegetarian


----------



## JACKBROWN (Jan 12, 2016)

my dog-yoga losing fat by doing more exercise .i was trying to feed him 1/3 dog can .and hung out about 1 hours  everyday


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jan 12, 2016)

It is well know by long time homeless that dog and cat food is perfectly edible for human, I'm not really surprised.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 12, 2016)

My wife is a vet tech. She had told me before that there's some sort of standard/rule (not sure that it's a law) that all dog food must be safe for human consumption.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 12, 2016)

I work in a manufacturing facility that builds stuff for moving, filtering and packaging dog, human, pharmaceutical products. Needless to say, the product that we make for the animal food has a higher quality standard and it's by the book. No cutting corners or slacking by any means


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 12, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> My wife is a vet tech. She had told me before that there's some sort of standard/rule (not sure that it's a law) that all dog food must be safe for human consumption.





HydroEJP88 said:


> I work in a manufacturing facility that builds stuff for moving, filtering and packaging dog, human, pharmaceutical products. Needless to say, the product that we make for the animal food has a higher quality standard and it's by the book. No cutting corners or slacking by any means



Didn't know that at all. That's pretty neat- I mean usually eating dog food will be looked upon in disgust but this high quality and type of meat in it- I wonder if dogs look at disgust on us when we eat our own food lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 12, 2016)

You believe a sales rep? Do they have independent verification if any of their claims? Sounds like they took a page out of world pharmas book.

Ask if he can send me some mibolerone.


----------



## snake (Jan 12, 2016)

I wouldn't try it.ut that's me. Hell even if it's fine for human consumption, it's got to taste like shit.


----------



## Beedeezy (Jan 12, 2016)

Big Worm said:


> Try it. Worst case is you start licking your own balls.



worse case? If you could guarantee I could lick my own balls I would be the first to test this long term!


----------



## Joliver (Jan 12, 2016)

Believe me when I say this...you don't want to eat that dog food.  There is a reason its dog food.  Blood, bone, fish, feather meal are all processed in my town.  They are then sent to the largest pet food maker in the US on the river.  You cant be within 5 miles of either American proteins, or Purina without dry-heaving.  

You can eat assholes as long as they've been heat processed...which incidentally is what you're doing if you're eating pet food.  

Think about it...the markup on human food is higher than pet food, so why would any company CHOOSE to make less money with their product if it were fit for either pets or people?  Beaks and buttholes my friends.....


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 12, 2016)

Well I never said I WANTED to eat it. Just that you can without dying.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Jan 12, 2016)

A guy I worked with in the Marines, was born in Vietnam. He told us a story that when his family move to America they thought it was the best place because you could buy canned dog at the grocery store hahahahahaha he said it was months before they figured if out


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 12, 2016)

I think me and Tool have the same wife lmao


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 12, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I think me and Tool have the same wife lmao



That explains why she never wants my dick. Give her a rest dude!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 12, 2016)

I would give her rest if I could actually get some!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 12, 2016)

If I could lick my own balls...I'd never leave the house...


----------



## viktor89 (Jan 13, 2016)

lol -it was just an experience I wanted to share. 

BTW Purina, pedigree, iams, whiskas to name a few- anything that you can get at like walmart, or regular grocery stores-is garbage. 

This particular Weruva had listed- MSG free, Grain free, free range-chicken, Grass fed-beef, blah blah n so on..just sharing what sales rep said.

I know none of the claims can be tested-I remember similar incident with Chipotle-when they claimed their chicken to be free-range and all-n someone leaked a video lol


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 14, 2016)

If I started sniffing peoples butts and licking my balls from eating this stuff nothing would have changed so it better at least help me gain muscle and lose body fat.


----------

